# What is your favorite type of gambling?



## Betting Forum (Dec 4, 2018)

I wonder what is your favorite type of gambling. Mine is sports betting, particularly tennis.


----------



## tia992 (Dec 6, 2018)

I love to play poker. I can sit the whole day and eating nothing when i play.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Dec 21, 2018)

I guess Esports betting will fall under "sports betting".


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 21, 2018)

Jim.Fox.Blues245 said:


> I guess Esports betting will fall under "sports betting".



Yes, it is a sport, even though not classical like alpine skiing


----------



## elabor7 (Dec 23, 2018)

I only love sports betting and in particular, soccer, football, ice hockey and basketball


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Dec 26, 2018)

admin said:


> Yes, it is a sport, even though not classical like alpine skiing


That's the only sports you can't be too tired to play. Lol


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 26, 2018)

Jim.Fox.Blues245 said:


> That's the only sports you can't be too tired to play. Lol



May be chess also but the mental hardness of this sport is even harder than most sports


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Dec 27, 2018)

admin said:


> May be chess also but the mental hardness of this sport is even harder than most sports


Chess needs thinking not just thinking but tactical, it exhausting for my brains. Lol


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 27, 2018)

I voted for sports betting. If we are discussing the most lazy sport, that must be golf, just look at the professionals, it's a pensioner sport


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Dec 27, 2018)

BgFutbol said:


> I voted for sports betting. If we are discussing the most lazy sport, that must be golf, just look at the professionals, it's a pensioner sport


Lazy you mean rich men that is tripping in a field?


----------



## DaLar87 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello. And I like to play online casinos. It is especially interesting to learn about new casinos by reading reviews on , and then visiting the sites I like.
Lately, I’m really excited about poker. This simple card game has driven the whole world crazy


----------



## jassonrey (Jun 28, 2019)

I love to play my favorite Poker games because this is very lucky to me.


----------



## top10bookie (Jun 29, 2019)

poker game, casino, sicbo very favorite


----------



## Godeye (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't know if this only applies to me, but lotteries are the absolute worse


----------



## AHAY (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello, I thought that I found a really interesting thing. I bet game with high probability and a low ROI.
Yesterday, I played PSG Vs. Nimes ( France Ligue 1). I picked 1X with 1.02 odd !!! It was a guarantee, I bet 500 $ (on bet365) and I get as a benefit 10$.
I read this in an ebook, and I found that really interesting. The book says that we must deal with sports betting as an investment. we use only betting
skills to pick games with high probabilities. Can anyone advise me before I go deep with this


----------



## Giresse (Aug 14, 2019)

sport betting is a must guys, i particularly like betting on football


----------

